# what is your fav furniture set?



## kenziegirl (Nov 30, 2009)

What furniture set is your fav?

My is Snowmen set!


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 30, 2009)

Regal and Modern.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 1, 2009)

Exotic


----------



## Psiclaw (Dec 1, 2009)

kenziegirl said:
			
		

> What furniture set is your fav?
> 
> My is Snowmen set!


Agreed! I have the entire set for all of animal crossing through city folk.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 1, 2009)

Modern and Jingle.


----------



## kalinn (Dec 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Regal and Modern.


this. 
but not together xD


----------



## Yokie (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet is pretty sweet.


----------



## Box-monkey (Dec 3, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## DashS (Dec 3, 2009)

snowman gorgeous and mario


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 5, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind....


----------



## Frieza (Dec 6, 2009)

the red furniture gracie sells(sorry i can't remember whats it called)
i harvested many apples for those


----------



## Nixie (Dec 11, 2009)

If imperial don't count, then Exotic  ^_^


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 11, 2009)

Id have to say the candy set although I have never taken the time to get it all it just looks cool to me.


----------



## Callie (Dec 13, 2009)

I like Robo, Modern, and Snowman. I hate the wallpaper for modern though and I don't remember what the floor looks like.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl (Dec 13, 2009)

regal and gorgeous


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 13, 2009)

The Princess Set :>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

The egg one you get on easter


----------



## djman900 (Dec 13, 2009)

Probably the Halloween or Christmas one


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 13, 2009)

Princess Set! With a dash of Triforce ;D


----------



## Nixie (Dec 14, 2009)

Hehe, my prediction for what Ehingen guy would say is:
Regal
or
throne


----------



## Sky master (Dec 14, 2009)

problably jinge and ranch!


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 14, 2009)

Robo and Pirate.
Maybe Snowman.


----------



## Pokemario Crossing (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutly, positivily, completly, THE GOURGEOUS SERIES. :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2010)

Regal


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 31, 2010)

The Mario one.


----------

